# Possible lymphoma diagnosis



## daisysmom2003 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello,

My sweet girl, Daisy May, just turned 9 years old this month (6/3). Today she went for a routine vet visit and he found multiple enlarged lymph nodes on our girl. We never noticed them because she has had small fatty "tumors" (benign) for years. The nodes range from the size of golf balls to small oranges (tangerines maybe). So they are big. She has no other symptoms, she is her normal sassy, happy, food-crazy, good sweet girl she has always been. The vet is concerned and sent off a blood test today (we should have results tomorrow sometime) and he will do a fine needle biopsy if the blood results are bad. He is pretty sure that this is lymphoma but wants to be sure.

Daisy is our first golden so we have not been down this road before. We never ever expected this especially at a routine check up. We are worried (clearly) and trying not to get ahead of ourselves especially if by some miracle it turns out to be nothing. Any advice on what to expect next? 

Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry to hear Daisy May may have lymphoma. 

My bridge girl had lymphoma, I opted not to go with chemo. She was put on antibiotics and prednisone, she did really well for many months. 

Once you get the blood work results, talk to you Vet about your treatment options, you may want to make an appt. with an Oncologist too.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry for your girl Daisy May and you. I can imagine how worried you must be. Please keep us posted with the results and hoping for the best. BTW we'd love to see a picture of Daisy May.


----------

